# East Prussia 1945



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is another Dragon 1/35 scale set (I used 2 out of 4 figgies), Citadel and Vallejo acrylics used throughout, foam and brush hair for the house, tree roots for the tree, chopped up paint stirrers for the wooden fences and shutters, silflor grass matting, Custom Scenics fine gravel, and dried flowers for the flora: 

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200783104329_prussia1.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/200783104552_prussia2.JPG

http://www.armor.se/forum/uploaded/buddho/20078310477_prussia3.JPG

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job, love the camo job


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Jafo for the reply. I was wondering if my posts were blackballed on this site!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job. Looks so real, it's hard to believe it's 1/35 scale. 

Sean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Excellent again, Buddho! 
Incidentally, please don't be concerned about being "blackballed", it's just that a lot of the regulars seem more interested in the SciFi stuff (when they get time to read all the posts).
But as for me, you keep building 'em, and I'll keep admiring them! :woohoo:


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not into army stuff......but that looks GREAT. Nice detail.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really, very, very nice!!


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Amazing detail, great work!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you all!


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Simple dio's are sometimes the best. This is nicely composed for the space, and the dried flowers really give it some realism. As well as the figure poses, cammo deco, fencing, building...........  

Scott


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you srspicer!


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice job, way better than mine.


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you Nosferatu!


----------

